# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بازگرداندن رکوردهای حذف شده با استفاده از LDF

## daszarrin

سلام به دوستان
چند رکورد در یک جدول به طور تصادفی پاک شده اند
sql server نسخه 2008 R2 است و Recovery Model دیتابیس مورد نظر بر روی Full تنظیم شده است
در واقع تنها امید من برای بازگرداندن دیتای از دست رفته استفاده از فایل LDF است
یک ابزار برای بازگردانی اطلاعات از ldf در اینترنت پیدا کردم به نام apexsql که نسخه آزمایشی آن ناقص کار می‌کند
اگر دوستان ابزار رایگان یا تجربه‌ای در این زمینه دارند، لطفا راهنمایی کنند

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما اگر از دیتابیس تازه Full Backup تهیه کردید یک Log Backup تهیه کنید و مجددا آخرین Full Backup به همراه Log Backup ها رو به صورت تستی روی یک دیتابیس دیگه بازیابی کنید و Log Backup رو تازمانی که حدس میزنید ممکنه داده ها باشند Restore کنید.

----------


## daszarrin

متشکر از پاسخگویی‌تون
اولا Full Backup که ندارم
دوما log Backup هم که تهیه می‌کنم، وقتی برای restore تاریخ رو کمی عقب می برم، گزینه اش حذف میشه، یعنی دیگه امکان استفاده ازش نیست
شنیدم که Transaction ها توی فایل LDF نگهداری میشه، نمیشه از اونها استفاده کرد؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

شما ابتدا یک Full Backup بگیرید بعد با Log Backup سعی کنید اینکارو انجام بدید.تا زمانی که مطمئن نشدید عمل Shrink رو انجام ندید.

----------

